# Mastitis and NO MILK!



## lactavia (Aug 25, 2005)

Okay I think I'm officially freaking out now.
I had mastitis pretty bad and had to go on antibiotics. For the time that the mastitis happened, no milk was coming out and now that it's going away milk is beginning to return but not enough to actually pump during the day. Nothing comes out (at least nothing that is worth anything).
I am not ready to stop and I'm freaking out. I don't know what to do at all. I also work during the day and bf my son every second I can when I'm with him. I'm just at a loss.

Thanks.


----------



## dove (Jun 13, 2005)

I replied to your original post days ago but saw no follow up about how you are doing or what you tried. Do you have a LLL leader you could call to get some info and help? You need to get those ducts cleared with constant nursing (on the affected side) rest, massage, etc. You should be on *bed rest* (in other words, you should not be working), taking plenty of fluids, and soaking your breasts in warm water. Nursing a baby is much more effecient at drawing than pumping. Try pumping after a feeding on the affected breast instead and don't worry about the amount you are getting. Worry more about just keeping the breast as "empty" as possible. Apply cool compresses to the breast after a feeding if you need soothing. Check out kellymom for more mastitis info if you didn't already.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree with pp, bf'g is obviously important to you, so you need to do something about it. You'd take a couple days off from work to nurse yourself back to health if you were sick, you can take a couple days off to fix this. The money you'd loose in wages will save you money in the long run- you wont have to buy formula like you would if you just let this go and gave up on it.

You can work forever, your dc is only young once. take the time that you need to get this sorted out

Best of luck mama!


----------



## dove (Jun 13, 2005)

How's it going, op?


----------

